# Schleswig-Holstein free flyers..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're off touring Northern Germany this year and in particular the Ostsee coast near to the border with Denmark (Schleswig-Holstein) then you can download free .pdf infosheets on campsites and stellplatze in the area from the following links...

>140+ Ostsee campsites<

>100+ Ostsee Stellplatze<

http://www.ostsee-schleswig-holstein.de/de/index

Pete


----------

